# Big Rooster



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the biggest rooster anyone has seen? Is there a world record for height or weight? I saw some BIG roosters at a poultry show a while ago and some people won't believe me when I tell them how big!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Jersey Giant, they get to about 28ish inches tall and about 15ish pounds.


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

my old meat bird my little brother john named him john .john (the bird)was 20ish inches tall and about 25ish lbs and died on a summer day off heat


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've read that Jersey Giants can eventually get as big as a year-old Turkey. That is BIG *!
*-ReTIRED- 
P.S. I think that they were originally bred to compete with Turkeys as food. (*???*)


----------



## SocialWorkSarah (May 11, 2013)

25 lbs...?? That's amazing!


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe it was an emu


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got 4 Black Jersey Giants. One is a Roo. I'll let you know. Lol. His name is Dark Passenger.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> I just got 4 Black Jersey Giants. One is a Roo. I'll let you know. Lol. His name is Dark Passenger.


From where did you get your *Black Jersey Giants* ?
So far...are you pleased with their _QUALITY_ ?

_just curious....._
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers Hatchery. Yes, I love them. They are already getting some size to them. The chicks I received were very healthy, calm and have done exceptionally well. They were so much less traumatized then the Agway chicks I purchased in March. Send me s pm when you want an update. For about $3 a piece, they were truly a bargain.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have read GOOD things about *Meyer Hatchery.
*-ReTIRED-


----------

